# Baja Huallaga Imitators



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey gang,

I was moving my pair of BH imitators the other day to a new home and decided to snap a few pics. These are the jazziest BH imitators I have by far. Cant wait to see what their offspring will look like. I currently have 4 good eggs from them and hopefully more to come. The female is on the left, male on the righf. 

Enjoy!

Jared


----------



## tfox799947 (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice looking frogs. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Really beautiful frogs you got! Thanks for the pics to stir up some jealousy!


----------



## MikeSTL (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow those are nice! That's a nice yellow pattern. I browse a lot of pics but first time seeing them. New to the hobby?


----------



## Zooxan (Jan 30, 2011)

I like the look of those guys, not sure I have seen them before.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Those are some of the best patterned BHs I have seen...Any tank pics?
sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Im not certain how long these have been in the hobby but I wanna say they were brought in through Understory Enterprises within the last 5 years. Im sure someone can help me out on the specifics of this. They are not new in my opinion. Just rare.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Understory in late 2009 or early 2010 I believe. I first saw them in person in March 2010. Understory, yes.


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

One thing I have noticed about these guys is that they seem to be a little smaller than other imitators. Once again hopefully someone else who keeps them can chime in. Here is a pic of my two BH imitator tanks. I have a pair in each. Both are vertical 10 gallons. I dont have pics of the other pair currently. Also, I just put my first and only tad from them in a morph out container. I do have more eggs developing. Hopefully I get them to tad form.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Those are SWEET!!
Congrats on the tad...

I really have to set up more vivs...
too many awesome frogs...lol


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

The first froglets!!!


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Here are some pics of some more recent offspring.


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow, they're gorgeous! I would love to get some of these!


----------



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

Those are so cool! Great pics!


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

I wish I had a pair of Bajo Huallaga like these 0_o



jruffing46 said:


> The first froglets!!!


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Very beautiful, congrats!


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

It looks like you're STARVING them. I would recommend you send them to me RIGHT AWAY so I can fatten them up a little more 

GREAT patterns on those.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Were these from the ones you got from me?


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Chris Miller said:


> Were these from the ones you got from me?


Yes actually the female I got from you is pictured on the first page. I got the male from somebody else though.


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Im glad everyone likes them. What I plan to do is to periodically post pics of different offspring to create a sort of log of the variability. I also thought about doing this with other variable frogs such as intermedius and chazuta.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

I got the EXACT same answer, Chris. In fact, I went back through my text log hoping he told me who he got the other one from, then I would know the "somebody else" was you. No dice. I think Jared is holding an ace in the hole.



jruffing46 said:


> Yes actually the female I got from you is pictured on the first page. I got the male from somebody else though.


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

A few more offspring pics.


----------

